# Needs Ideas on Updating Frame on Large Mirror



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are unwilling to re-frame it, you're pretty much limited to paint.

I did this lamp piece with two colors. I applied the gold first and let it dry. Then I applied the green but wiped most of it off while it was still wet.

It would work on a textured frame like yours.


----------



## ann99m (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe I could do something like that to at least update the colors. 

I was wondering if I could fill in the pattern and then paint it. Maybe a paintable caulk or speckle type of filler.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I think you would be crazy to spend all the time to try to fill in the frame. I recommend spray painting. I think you will be surprised with how it will look completely different.


----------



## ann99m (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. We have already primed it and even that is much better!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or just buy a new mirror. There cheap.


----------



## CreatvlySouthrn (Jan 23, 2013)

You could tape it off, and spray paint it for sure! If you are wanting to give it a little bit of a distressed look or at least highlight the pattern you could try using a product called "rub and buff". Here's a link to the product from Amazon. This one is silver, but it comes in other finishes as well. I suggest google the product and search for images. That might help you better see if it's right for you. 

http://www.amazon.com/Rub-n-Buff-Silver-Leaf/dp/B000FGEG86

Ellora
http://creativelysouthern.com


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a frame that has an intricate pattern like yours. I spray painted it a gloss black, and looks amazing. You wouldn't think so, but it gives it a modernish goth look......lol


----------

